

Will Y Combinator email all the applicants? - manjeet

will ycombinator email all the applicants by 31 October for winter funding cycle 2012 to inform if they are invited or not? (to meet in Mountain View during November 12-16). or they just email to the applicants who they are gonna invite? Just curious to know their procedure.
======
kgardnr
I wasn't accepted and I got an email yesterday evening letting me know, so I
assume they're emailing everyone.

